# Tranny is dead



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

Hey guys,

I was just driving on the highway and 3rd gear gave way. Any idea what this could be? I have all the other gears but 3rd it wont go into 3rd at all. 
It just revs thats it!

Guys any help would be really helpeful esspeically during these hard tranny times :thumbdwn:


----------



## super32 (Sep 5, 2004)

change out the transmission fluid and see if there are any metal shavings in the drained fluid. If so... well, I think you know something is in there grinding down to bits.

If not, I'd figure a transmission band is screwed up. But, in any case you will still need to do some $200+ work on the AT to get it back. It could be your valve body is loose and needs to be recalibrated, which is not too expensive of a job (that's the around 200 price). Otherwise, you'll need to either rebuild it before it completely craps out or get a used one and bulletproof that one.

I know this is like 10months late. Hopefully, you've found your ways and have made progress.


----------



## richieb (Jun 18, 2006)

Could it be the contacts in the electrical side, if 1 and 2 work, it sounds like its been held to first two gears........... 

Maybe adjust, or check the little nylon bush hasn't goooone west!!

mine did this, it was a sloppy bush(vanished!), and i thought it was in D, but had not pushed far enough forward because the bushing was shot!!

easy cheap check. Go from N to D, and try, and then from 1 to 2 to D.

Does it change things?

I am told the AT is a good unit, and seldom gives trouble of any big type!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

auto or manual?


----------

